# Muddy River Tactical



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a heads up to you all, if you are in the market for a holster, I found a great little company that has a quality product with a LIFETIME NO B.S. warranty. www.muddyrivertactical.com has both IWB and OWB in both belt retention and paddle type paddle type They have both Leather and Kydex. It is a family owned business (Kevin, the owner answers the phone, when is the last time you heard of that) I stumbled across them several months ago when I needed a new IWB that would guard my spare tire from the hammer on my Kimber micro 9mm (1911style). I liked them so much I purchased another for my Colt Officers 3" 1911 and am going to get another for my full sized Sig 1911. The leather is soft and the belt/pants clip is stout. They use a combination of stitching and rivets to Hold it together. When you get a leather holster they suggest you put your (unloaded) gun in it and slowly work the gun in. My Micro is still held just as firmly as when it was new. God may not answer your prayers for a new holster but Kevin will answer the phone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*When I need a New Holster I'll look them up --Thanks for sharing*


----------

